# new to forums



## johnhatesdiabetes (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi everyone.
My name is John. I am 63 and just diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. I have numb toes and would like to know if this ever gets better as it driving me crazy. The doctor has given me metaformin 500mg three times a day. I have lots of other problems but this is the start. I have never been on a forum before so be gentle with me. The doctor has also given me statins. Diagnosed 2 months ago.


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi John, welcome to the group.....

Sorry I can't help on this one as despite having a chronic incurable disease I'm in pretty good health..... But I'm sure that others will be along shortly with some answers


----------



## johnhatesdiabetes (Dec 5, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Manda1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey john I to had lost some feeling in my toes just after diagnosis but at my last check up this had returned so don't lose hope. Welcome to the forum john hope you get lots of ideas and lots of reassurance by being here x


----------



## johnhatesdiabetes (Dec 5, 2016)

Thank you Manda 1


----------



## Radders (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi John, welcome to the forum, you will soon be an old hand. If you haven't been on a forum before this is a great one to start on as it's so friendly. 
I haven't got experience of numb toes but I'm sure as Manda says that there's every possibility that it will improve as your levels come under control.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi John and welcome to the forum. You'll find that we're a friendly bunch on here.


----------



## johnhatesdiabetes (Dec 5, 2016)

Thank you for your encouraging words.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi John and welcome to the gang. Feel free to ask any questions, rant, whatever you like. One or more of us will always listen and help where we can


----------



## grovesy (Dec 5, 2016)

Welcome. 
Some people find when they get their levels controlled the feeling returns.


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi John and welcome. I had never been on a forum until I joined here and have found it's a great place to get lots of support, ask questions or just read and pick up tips and ideas. 
Hope you get some improvement with your toes as your blood glucose levels reduce.


----------



## Flower (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello and welcome John 

Numb toes can be caused by transient peripheral neuropathy due to blood glucose being significantly higher than it should be for a long period prior to diagnosis and nerves in the body being affected. It usually does improve and will hopefully disappear once your blood sugar returns to normal levels with good glucose control. Don't despair but do keep an eye on you toes if you have impaired feeling. Good luck.


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 5, 2016)

This forum is brilliant and people are so supportive.  Have you been given a meter to monitor your blood.  How high was it and are you on any medication.


----------



## johnhatesdiabetes (Dec 5, 2016)

Flower said:


> Hello and welcome John
> 
> Numb toes can be caused by transient peripheral neuropathy due to blood glucose being significantly higher than it should be for a long period prior to diagnosis and nerves in the body being affected. It usually does improve and will hopefully disappear once your blood sugar returns to normal levels with good glucose control. Don't despair but do keep an eye on you toes if you have impaired feeling. Good luck.


Hi Flower,
Had numb toes for over a year before going to doctors, should have gone sooner and when i did i had  a bit of a scare as doc sent me to hospital for a scan to see if i had pancreatic cancer, had to wait three weeks for results, scary times but thank god all clear. A whole new world now, cant have this, cant have that, cant even cut my own toe nails. Lots to learn....


----------



## johnhatesdiabetes (Dec 5, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> This forum is brilliant and people are so supportive.  Have you been given a meter to monitor your blood.  How high was it and are you on any medication.


Yes i have a meter to check blood levels. 19.4 when first went to docs now down to around 10.0. On Metformin 500mg three times a day and statins. I find level goes up and down. Do you find that?


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 5, 2016)

johnhatesdiabetes said:


> Hi everyone.
> My name is John. I am 63 and just diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. I have numb toes and would like to know if this ever gets better as it driving me crazy. The doctor has given me metaformin 500mg three times a day. I have lots of other problems but this is the start. I have never been on a forum before so be gentle with me. The doctor has also given me statins. Diagnosed 2 months ago.


Welcome John . If your feet feel numb make sure you let the Dr know. I drink DIET tonic water for circulation. Keep moving about as much as you are able, good luck


----------



## johnhatesdiabetes (Dec 5, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Welcome John . If your feet feel numb make sure you let the Dr know. I drink DIET tonic water for circulation. Keep moving about as much as you are able, good luck


Hi Hobie, Yes doc knows about my feet, that's how i found out i cannot cut my own toe nails.


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 5, 2016)

johnhatesdiabetes said:


> Yes i have a meter to check blood levels. 19.4 when first went to docs now down to around 10.0. On Metformin 500mg three times a day and statins. I find level goes up and down. Do you find that?


  You've done well getting down.  I was only diagnosed just under 3 weeks ago and mine was around 15 then.  Today I got down to 5.6, my first day under 6.  My aim is to keep under 8 after eating and I've adopted a very low carb diet to achieve this. I literally stopped eating bread, rice, pasta and potatoes.   I have Metformin twice a day now.  I also try to keep active to help maintain a good level.  Different foods do affect my readings.  I like sausages but had 4 (I know OTT but I'm on high protein) sausages and they caused a bigger rise than 2.  When I checked the carb content of the sausages it was high so now I look for the lowest carb sausages (usually the more expensive).

Through testing and seeing what causes rises I am learning.  I can tolerate quite well Lidl's freshly baked protein rolls so bread is back !!!

I am still struggling some days in what to eat especially with vegetables as fruit is no no for me as I only like pears and banana and both out!!  Also my favourite root veg are too high carb so no swede, parsnips, sweet potatoes and limited carrots.  As I'm doing low carb I need to have a good helping of green leafy veg each day.  Usually spinach or broccoli as I can't be bothered to prepare cabbage when I come in from work.

I was impatient for my readings to drop and was in double figures for a while but celebrate everytime I hit a new low.  I liked crisps but they are now out but dry roasted peanuts a good substitute and I weigh myself 10g if I feel the need for a snack!!  I'm going to try making sugar free, low carb chocolate truffles at weekend. Only 3 ingredients, dark chocolate (at least 85%), double cream and cocoa powder for dusting!  Supposed to use a sweetener to remove bitterness but I've spent almost 30 years avoiding sweeteners as I think they are evil will try without.  If they are bad will give to my husband lol


----------



## trophywench (Dec 5, 2016)

Oh and be warned - sometimes they (feet) become painful when you do get your blood glucose down again - but if so don't worry - it's actually a GOOD sign !  The damage to the nerves actually hurts as it heals!


----------



## Ditto (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello John. Welcome to the board from a fellow newbie.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi John, Welcome.  Yes it does get easier. It's a bit of a shock when you first find out and you also have to learn what works for you, You see Diabetes is very individual, some people can eat somethings while others have to avoid them like the plague , your meter will become your most trusted friend. 
If you're up for a little _light  _reading , I'm sure you will find these helpful 

Jennifer's Advise 
http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/14045524.php.

Maggie Daveys letter
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/maggie-daveys-letter-to-newly-diagnosed-type-2s.61307/

Test review adjust 
http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html

Type 2diabetes the first year.
I don't know if you can get this book cheaper anywhere else, but it is definitely worth buying so you can refer back to it whenever needed.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...p=1634&creative=19450&creativeASIN=1841198048.

Sorry for giving you so much homework . 
How are you getting on with Metformin.


----------



## Maz2 (Dec 6, 2016)

Welcome to the Forum John.  I have no experience of what you are suffering so cannot comment too much on that. You will get lots of help and advice on here.  People are very knowledgeable and friendly as you have, no doubt, already discovered.

I am at present at "high risk" only so have changed my diet too and hoping for the best!


----------



## johnhatesdiabetes (Dec 18, 2016)

This is quite embarrassing and i dont know what to do. I have started to wet the bed, nearly every night. I have accidents through the day as well. My wife has suggested i wear pads. I am to ashamed to tell the doc. I have read this is a result of nerve damaged caused by diabetes. We have set the alarm clock to wake me in the night in an attempt to stop the bed wetting, but not working. Has any one had the same problems. This is really peeing me off. Advise needed if any one can help. During the day it just happens without warning.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 18, 2016)

Welcome John, I became a "risk assessor" for Duk to help people to find out sooner if they were heading for diabetes. The sooner you find out the better the chance of being able to help yourself. Keep off high carbs & keep active will help. Good luck & keep asking


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Speak to your GP about it as it appears it's not uncommon.  You may find that just controlling your blood sugar rectifies the problem.  Are you drinking excessively?  I used to drink so much I always needed a wee but now my levels are lower this is no longer such an issue though now I have to remind myself to drink enough!


----------

